# war and military watches



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I wonder what effect this war will have on the sale of military and military style watches. Will the sales of O&W, Broadarrow, CWC go through the roof? I must admit I've got my O&W M65 and MP manual on daily rotation at the moment.

DaveE


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Does wearing those watches make you feel closer to the troops, or perhaps involved in some way ?

I am curious.

Eric


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not sue it will go through the roof.

Not every one in the army opts to buy a military style watch.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm proud to be a watch collector and feel no stigma due to the fact that I see my fellow collectors are normal, down to earth, non anorak people.

I don't believe for a moment that this war will encourage people here to buy Military watches but I dare say there will be some sad people somewhere that will revel in the war and start snapping up Military watches.

They will probably also be down the surplus shops buying there desert combats, respirators and fake SA80's to pose in front of the mirror with.

Don't get me wrong I do not believe there is anything wrong with collecting in this area but I do not believe serious collectors are encouraged to buy due to the outbreak of a terrible war.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Eric, No I was due to wear these watches anyway in my rotation of mechanicals. The war merely prompted me to remember I still had these watches

DaveE


----------

